
Survey about FileZilla - jmallone
What&#x27;s up guys?
I&#x27;m a student of Computer Science at Universidade Tecnológica Federal do Paraná (UTFPR) and I&#x27;m working with colleagues on a project for a Human-Computer Interaction course. We are reviewing the FileZilla software, and for that we need to collect some data.
We would appreciate if you, FileZilla users, could answer the questions in our questionnaire, if possible. It would only take around 4 to 7 minutes, and it would help us understand more about the software and it&#x27;s community.
Thank you<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;goo.gl&#x2F;forms&#x2F;cuwcc9XWQCAPzU7S2
======
sharemywin
I filled it out for you.

~~~
jmallone
thank you :) I appreciate

